# Red Dot Scope help



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a 42mm Red dot scope and was wondering if it would work on a Black Powder rifle? Anybody have anything good or bad reports?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A red dot would work but because the dot itself covers a lot of the target area at longer yardages it will not allow you to have as precise of aiming point as you could obtain with a cross hair scope.

I found on my slug guns that the red dots were able to hold a 6-8" group at 100 yds, the same guns with quality scopes were much smaller. With the accuracy capability of a MZ with the right loads you would be better off in my mind with a conventional scope if you plan on shooting longer yardages with more accuracy. If all of your shooting will be inside 100 yards the red dot will help you take any deer out there just fine.


----------

